# Can You Soften A Strap?



## cookdamo

Hi,

I've owned this Tissot chrono from new & the strap has always been too stiff to allow the watch to sit correctly on my wrist. I've always assumed that the strap would soften eventually but it's now been 4 years. The strap is original leather the watch is an L875/975.

Is there a safe way to soften a strap without damaging it?










Thanks for reading

Damian


----------



## tixntox

Try this:-

http://www.ehow.com/how_4965244_soften-hardened-leather.html

Mike


----------



## cookdamo

Many thanks for the reply Mike,

I don't think it's the leather going brittle over time but the thickness of the strap.

I think the fix is just to work the strap backwards / forwards to loosen it... but I'm afraid of damaging the leather.

Perhaps some leather conditioner first to protect it?


----------



## tixntox

I have moulded real leather straps using the soak and wear method (also works with boots and shoes but your granny would not recommend it!). If the strap is reconstituted leather (which I doubt, being a Tissot?) it could fall to pieces! 

Mike


----------



## cookdamo

hmmm.... soak and wear would have to be a last resort I think.


----------



## Haggis

cookdamo said:


> hmmm.... soak and wear would have to be a last resort I think.


This might damage the leather, saddle soap works as do a few other products. Go to a horse riding shop and outdoor shops.


----------



## cookdamo

thanks all for the replys


----------



## Roamer Man

I've got a similar Tissot strap and a small wrist too. First thing I did was to use Neatsfoot Oil on mine. It's great for softening the leather so that it can be shaped to mould to the right shape. Just work it in with a cloth and bend the leather all along it's length.

Once formed into shape I occasionally use a bit of Kiwi Parade Gloss boot polish to keep it looking nice. I have to do this with all my straps


----------



## cookdamo

will give it a try, thanks Roamer man


----------



## AlexC1981

Does saddle soap or neatsfoot oil change the colour of the strap? I have a light tan strap that could do with softening.


----------



## Roamer Man

AlexC1981 said:


> Does saddle soap or neatsfoot oil change the colour of the strap? I have a light tan strap that could do with softening.


Good point now you come to mention it, I've have noticed sometimes with a tan strap especially, Neatsfoot can make very thin leather a lot darker, I'm thinking strap bands here. Maybe permanently, so you do have to watch you don't soak with oil. It does say to use it sparingly!

There was a Scotch product I had many years ago especially for softening leather. It came as a small aerosol, but I don't remember it's name. I don't think it would change the colour at all.

Can't speak for saddle soap, but there is no way I'd risk any water on a watch strap.


----------



## Mr Whimpy

This place is full of great advice :icon16:


----------



## cookdamo

I know, it's fantastic


----------



## SNAKEBITE

I have softened leather articles before with the spray that they use for cleaning leather jackets.

This doesn't darken the leather and makes it supple.

The product is like a shaving foam and they reccomend you place it in a carrier bag and leave it in the airing cuboard overnight.

It is this process that lets it all soak into the leather.

For the life of me I cannot remember what it is called but the can is black with gold writing, if anyone is interested I can take a look at the can and post.


----------



## cookdamo

hi snakebite

if you could remember the name it would be much appreciated


----------



## SNAKEBITE

Sorry, just seen this thread again.

I will look tonight and let you know in the morning.


----------



## cookdamo

Just to close out the thread.

neatsfoot oil worked a treat. Applied & worked into the leather with a cloth (old teeshirt)

Would recommend


----------



## shadowninja

The way I do it is by simulating years of wear... pinch one end of the strap between index fingers and thumbs, wiggle small section of strap between fingers/thumbs of each hand for a bit, move along the strap, wiggle again, repeat, moving along the strap until whole of strap has been wiggled. Hope that makes sense! You should feel that it's softer. Just repeat the entire process until the desired softness is achieved.


----------

